# Garden Ridge



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

If you have a Garden Ridge near you, go in and check it out. They have a ton of house hold items that can potentially be used in your haunt. 
I was there yesterday and found old, gothic-looking statues, metal cross. All kinds of odd ball decor that could be used. They also carry Halloween items and props when the season comes.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Good tip, Great white! Also, Hobby Lobby is great, and my favorite is Flower Factory!! They are cheap because they are a wholesaler. You need to "have" a business to get a membership, but all they really require is a business card of some form and they'll admit you as a "buyer" for the company.

Unfortunately, there are none in Kansas, so the membership I got in SE Michigan is useless to me unless I'm back in town!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I have a Garden Ridge near me. It is the only place I know that carries Knight's armor all year round. LOL!


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

*GR is stocked*

I was just there yesterday and they have most of there new stuff out now. We couldn't resist the new 08' Gemmy full size and full volume Chainsaw. It sounds so much better than the old smaller ones and its loud ! Handle is all metal as well and the chain even rotates slowly. Yeah those girls will be running out our maze this year.......lol !


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

None here in New England at all...

And another thing I found odd...










Oddly, LA, MS, and AL have no stores... looks like a hole in the map... If I had to fathom a guess though it's probably Katrina related since those states were hardest hit.

-TM


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Went to Garden Ridge last week. Great selection with many new items this year. Looking forward to buying a few things. Check it out if you have one in your area. Worth the trip!


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

bozz said:


> We couldn't resist the new 08' Gemmy full size and full volume Chainsaw. It sounds so much better than the old smaller ones and its loud ! Handle is all metal as well and the chain even rotates slowly. Yeah those girls will be running out our maze this year.......lol !


Video please?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

That thing is SUPER loud I picked it up for my son for our haunt this year too. I dont really go for that kind of thing, but for a fake WOW!!


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

** Video **



turtle2778 said:


> That thing is SUPER loud I picked it up for my son for our haunt this year too. I dont really go for that kind of thing, but for a fake WOW!!


Yeah, same here we do a PG rated maze and keep it family friendly but my 13 yr. old went nuts over this one, so I guess we'll be more of PG-13 this year.:smoking:


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

I have heard so much about this place, is it worth it to make a road trip from Phoenix,Arizona?

I looked at their locations on the web site and obviously TX would be our closest locations but since I am unfimilar with the cities, can tell someone me which store would be closest to us?


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

*A very cool store indeed !!!*

It may be worth it.Check to see if you have an OTP (Old Time Pottery) nearby, its a good store too but not quite as big. GR is in MHO the best seasonal Halloween store out there its a mega size store almost as big as a super walmart, no kidding ! And they pretty much carry the full line of GEMMY life size animated figures along with many other not seen elsewhere types items. I have more pictures if you would like to see them I can send them to ya. Also there are more pics on the Halloweenforum.com thread titled "New items at Garden Ridge".Hope this helps ya, its really my favorite store, I have one about 30 mins. away.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

30 Minutes away, lucky you. I think it would have to be a weekend road trip, luckily my DH is as crazy about Halloween as I am, so all he said was when?


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

Dark Star said:


> 30 Minutes away, lucky you. I think it would have to be a weekend road trip, luckily my DH is as crazy about Halloween as I am, so all he said was when?


I think it would be worth it, yeah when we walked in saw all the stuff they had so early, we were like kids in a candy store, it was like a mini Halloween town in a large store rows and rows of cool stuff. We were bouncing off the walls saying hey look at this and wow did you see this. It was fun, we felt like we were at an amusement park in Oct.:coolkin:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Terrormaster said:


> None here in New England at all...
> 
> And another thing I found odd...
> 
> ...


There have never been Garden Ridge stores in Louisiana. I don't know about the other states.


----------

